
Patriot's Bill Belichick gives 5m 25s response on his dislike of tablets - 6stringmerc
https://twitter.com/ZackCoxNESN/status/788411998006603776/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw
======
6stringmerc
Credit where it's due, I like how he speaks well of the IT person on staff,
Dan. Keep up the good work, Dan.

